

Create QR-code landing pages for business or personal use - adammichaelc
http://scan.me/qr-code-generator/

======
kirkouimet
We've been working for awhile on this - would love to hear some feedback from
the Hacker News community.

------
garrettgee
Far too much focus has been spent on the QR codes rather than the content or
experience behind the code. QR code technology works...done and done...now
let's move on the the next stage: mobile friendly landing pages for business
or personal use.

------
jiovan
cool. Clean design. Thanks for the share.

